# Coding Services in Michigan



## nitisha2017 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello, I am posting here to let people in Michigan (MI) know that if they would like their car coded, I am able to do that and to PM me. I can code a whole list of features and I have very reasonable compared to other coders. I live in Farmington hills and can meet within 30 miles or so to code. Please PM me and we can discuss further!


----------



## thndrlight (May 29, 2018)

*Frm3*

Can you reset or repair FRM3? I am looking for someone in Michigan to do it at a reasonable price so I don't have to send it out of state. If you don't do it, do you know someone that does locally? Thanks in advance

Thndrlight


----------



## speedofix (Feb 26, 2009)

thndrlight said:


> Can you reset or repair FRM3? I am looking for someone in Michigan to do it at a reasonable price so I don't have to send it out of state. If you don't do it, do you know someone that does locally? Thanks in advance
> 
> Thndrlight


We successfully and fast restoring FRM3 modules. It used to take one business day, 2-3 days shipping within USA.


----------



## Illistic_e60 (Apr 20, 2021)

nitisha2017 said:


> Hello, I am posting here to let people in Michigan (MI) know that if they would like their car coded, I am able to do that and to PM me. I can code a whole list of features and I have very reasonable compared to other coders. I live in Farmington hills and can meet within 30 miles or so to code. Please PM me and we can discuss further!


Hey. I’m in Warren. Can you help me with coding ?


----------



## Kingyar121 (Apr 29, 2021)

nitisha2017 said:


> Hello, I am posting here to let people in Michigan (MI) know that if they would like their car coded, I am able to do that and to PM me. I can code a whole list of features and I have very reasonable compared to other coders. I live in Farmington hills and can meet within 30 miles or so to code. Please PM me and we can discuss further!


I need help are u available if so message me


----------



## KayF10 (Nov 10, 2021)

nitisha2017 said:


> Hello, I am posting here to let people in Michigan (MI) know that if they would like their car coded, I am able to do that and to PM me. I can code a whole list of features and I have very reasonable compared to other coders. I live in Farmington hills and can meet within 30 miles or so to code. Please PM me and we can discuss further!


Do you stll code in Michigan, I need help coding my replacement headlights. 16 F10 528i xdr


----------



## Jayboy1985 (11 mo ago)

KayF10 said:


> Do you stll code in Michigan, I need help coding my replacement headlights. 16 F10 528i xdr


Do you get your car coded for your replacement headlights


----------



## sammygc81 (10 mo ago)

Hi there, are you still coding ? I have swapped a CCC unit in my E60 and I don’t have audio now.


----------



## dminaert (10 mo ago)

nitisha2017 said:


> Hello, I am posting here to let people in Michigan (MI) know that if they would like their car coded, I am able to do that and to PM me. I can code a whole list of features and I have very reasonable compared to other coders. I live in Farmington hills and can meet within 30 miles or so to code. Please PM me and we can discuss further!


hi, I’m interested in coding my recently purchased 2003 530i. I’m in A2 area. PM me to discuss?


----------



## alexsacalis1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Alex in east lansing need coding call me at six025125129 
Thank you


----------

